# In-Laws And You?



## ClassicRockr (Jun 28, 2018)

How did they, or do they, get along with you? I know there are those in-laws that don't get along with some family members. 

My first wife, her parents, sister and brother pretty much just put up with me. I seriously doubt I was the guy that they thought their daughter/sister would want to be with, let alone marry. Part of my "upbringing" years were living on a farm, while hers was definitely upper-class city. There were plans being made for us to go back to Indiana, where I was raised, but that completely fell through...…...her parents talking her out of it. There were a number of obvious differences between her and I and her family could see that. I was the "hick" and she was the "very good looking" upper-class girl. My family never met her. After a courthouse wedding and a 1-yr. marriage, divorce. IOW, our getting-together was much more thru physical attraction, than anything else. She loved the EMS uniform I as wearing. 

My second wife, 22 years later, my in-laws pretty much loved me from the first meeting. Neither of my parents were alive when we met and her father had died years before. Her mother without a doubt liked me, but didn't necessarily like that my wife had to change some to be around my rodeo friends. My wife didn't have a problem with the change...…..thank God. Wife's family knew the kind of man she wanted and my wife got pretty much exactly what she wanted with me...…...a rodeo cowboy that loved boating. Wife and I had so many things in common, it not only shocked us, it shocked her family as well. My wife's mother passed away a few years ago, but the rest of her family, I get along great with. 

So, how about you and your in-laws?


----------



## Elsie (Jun 28, 2018)

My ex's parents, his 3 brothers & one sister and I got along fine.  The marriage started out from the get go with him treating me like I was a roommate with benefits.  (He wasn't aware he was, the dummy. lol)  He also flirted with my work coworkers--one in particular--which embarrassed & angered her.  He thought he was God's gift to women. ha  Within 5 years, I'd had it with him for many reasons and got a divorce.  He didn't want to, but he did not protest--I found out after our divorce that he had gotten some poor infatuated girl pregnant and since I had applied for a divorce, they decided to, and were in a hurry to beat the time for the birth of their baby and get married.  I had no bad feelings towards her, I just felt sorry for her having a husband like him.  Yet, she has put up with him--maybe he matured into a decent, faithful husband--and that's why they're still married.  

My ex eventually told me that his parents at first blamed me for our divorce--until they found out about his getting a girl pregnant.  Ironic that they thought I was at fault for whatever went wrong in our marriage, until they found out about the pregnancy.  I did not even know he was messing around with other women!!  For years I had bad dreams about still being married to him. 
Such is life.


----------



## Chucktin (Jun 28, 2018)

I am originally from Chicago but I've been accused of being from New York, New York twice in my life. Both times it was by deep South natives, first Alabama and then Missippi. The Alabamans were future _possible_ in-laws. Now I wonder why that didn't work out[emoji848]?

 (The second was an el itderly and demented neighbor that created a poisonous atmosphere for everybody around her).

I'm happy to say that I was on good terms with my in-laws while they were alive


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 28, 2018)

My mother-in-law is a precious person; she and I have had a wonderful relationship since the first time we met.   She is sliding into dementia and it breaks my heart.   She will be 84 in a few weeks.    My father-in-law was the biggest horse's ass on the planet but he passed away several years ago.   (Though he was never hateful to me, he treated my MIL terribly and I disliked him for it.)


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 28, 2018)

Most of 'em are no longer topside
I'm good with that

One sister in law is still kickin', in spite of her alcoholism 
She's of the newly wealthy
(classless plastic faced braggart that has a price on everything)

we don't talk
I'm good with that


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 29, 2018)

I get along with my SIL, most of the time, but there are times that she acts so naïve and that really bugs me. My wife use to be naïve, until she met me. My other SIL, my brothers wife, is just like my wife's sister...…...pretty naïve. I talk to my brother on the phone, but other than that, we have very, very different lifestyles and don't see each other at all. That is fine with both of us. Actually, he is my half-brother in that his dad was my dad, but his mother was different. 

Nice thing was, my brother, his wife and a half-sister of mine and her husband were at our wedding. Half-sister is now passed away.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2018)

My in-laws have passed on, when they became elderly and sickly and could no longer live on their own, we moved them into our home and we went into the basement.  We all got along.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 30, 2018)

My DH once described me quite accurately as "his parents' nightmare daughter-in-law."

My list of sins was long:
- I wasn't Catholic
- I wasn't Chinese nor Portuguese
- I was older than him
- I didn't want children
- Being very American/ghetto-born I wasn't properly deferential to my elders

Worse, I was Japanese American, and they hated Japanese (and they had good reason for it).

Despite this, they were always courteous towards me. DH was an only child. To say the sun rose and set with him in his two sets of parents' eyes, would only be honest. They probably had to grit their teeth, but they accepted me. 

When MIL was widowed she came to live with us for seven years. Didn't work out well; our lifestyles were too different and her dementia was an issue. After much deliberation and 18 months of researching facilities, we moved her to an excellent nearby seniorcare facility where she was very happy and in fact, flourished. Who'd have thought she'd become a bocce ball whiz at age 84, LOL?

There were some problems, but we worked them out together and did our best for both his parents and mine. No regrets now that they've all passed away peacefully.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 30, 2018)

*The only living in-laws I have are some cousins and a couple of Aunts of my husband. Both his parents were gone before we met.  Those of his family I have met are nice. I have no issues with them.*


----------



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> My in-laws have passed on, when they became elderly and sickly and could no longer live on their own, we moved them into our home and we went into the basement.  We all got along.


This is so admirable. My best girlfriend is doing this for her aging parents. 

*******************

I get along great with the in laws. Most of them I don’t see personally but we keep in touch when necessary and my husband travels each year to visit his parents but he does so on his own. We’ve been doing this for a number of years now and it works just great. He has a better time without me because he doesn’t have to worry about me and I get a holiday from him so ITS ALL GOOD. I get along great with the siblings and their offspring. Basically I mind my own business and it works.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 30, 2018)

I was extremely lucky when it came to in-laws. My husband had 2 brother's and 3 sisters. I became the favorite person in the family as soon as we married. I was surprised because I am Italian and my Husband is Irish. At the time 50yrs ago it wasn't so nice for the Irish and Italians to marry. My Parents also loved my Husband.


----------



## jujube (Jun 30, 2018)

My late mother-in-law referred to me as "The Wh*re of Babylon".  She told her son she'd rather see him dead and buried than marrying me.  She was convinced I was pregnant (I wasn't and it would have been a Vatican-certified miracle if I was....)  Of course, she boycotted the wedding.

I didn't meet her for five years.  Later in the game, we became civil and I was welcomed into their home.

I've gotten along royally with the rest of the gang.  I consider one of my sisters-in-law my bestie.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2018)

That’s a shame that the mother of the man you chose to spend  the rest of your life with treats you in such a degrading way. 
Unfortunately it’s not uncommon for mothers to despise the woman their sons chose. It’s that old belief that “Nobody is good enough for my boy.” 

The last I saw my mother in law she had the biggest pout on  her face after I reminded her that her son has lived with me longer than he lived with her. :laugh: Now she plays nice because I am the one purchasing the airplane tickets to see her.

My sister in laws are the BEST ever. I truly LOVE them.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 30, 2018)

Boy, sure am glad I get along with my in-laws, but then again, wife and I live States away from them and have no intention of ever moving back to So Calif (where they live).


----------



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Boy, sure am glad I get along with my in-laws, but then again, wife and I live States away from them and have no intention of ever moving back to So Calif (where they live).


Maybe that’s why you get along so well with them. 
After all there’s a lot to be said when your in - laws are thousands of miles away.,


like 
“YAYYYY.”:coolthumb:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 30, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Maybe that’s why you get along so well with them.
> After all there’s a lot to be said when your in - laws are thousands of miles away.,
> 
> 
> ...



Got that right!!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Got that right!!



WHAT-T-T??? :what1: You and I are agreeing :cool1:

Inlaws will do that:laugh:


----------

